# Parking in Cork City



## Gerbera (31 Aug 2008)

Please can someone recommend parking facilities in Cork City without getting ripped off?  Parking for two hours at a time at pay + display is not what we want, whenever we are in Cork for the day (usually a weekend), we end up spending 14/16 euro for 7/8 hours but maybe that is the only option without using pay + display. Any info appreciated, thanks.


----------



## g1g (31 Aug 2008)

park and ride off the Kinsale Road Roundabout for 5 euro a day, see [broken link removed]or in train station car park for 6 euro a day - turn right at the Siemens building and its straight ahead.  I think the name of the street is Alfred Street.  On street parking on Sundays is free.


----------



## Gerbera (1 Sep 2008)

Cool.  Thanks for your info, we will try this next time we're visiting Cork at the weekend.


----------



## macnas (1 Sep 2008)

full details here [broken link removed]


----------



## PetrolHead (9 Sep 2008)

Marina Walk, Mill Road and Monahan's Road are all free parking... they fill up very early on weekdays but are often empty at weekends... a bit of a walk into town but on a dry day you're getting free parking and a bit of exersice... what could be better?

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...1.899495,-8.464386&spn=0.009996,0.019226&z=16


----------

